# Murphy



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. Now that kids are back in school, I somehow have more time-imagine that!

Its been about 6 weeks since Murphy was diagnosed with inoperable hemangiosarcoma and so far he has done great. He loves his new diet of meat, veggies, cottage cheese and fruit. And his weight has stabilized. He had initially lost 14 pounds(from April-July), but he has been holding steady at 82 pounds now for 4 weeks. I don't know if it is the meat or the fish oil or what but he seems to be more energetic and verile. He was never much of a sniffer of other dogs, more of the snifee. But now he wants to sniff every dog we see. 

Today is one of those "bad" days the doctors warned us of. He hasn't really moved and he spent the night downstairs-which he never does. He got up to eat and did take a walk, but he has been asleep most of the day and not wanting to get up. Hopefully its just one bad day.

Every day I whisper to him "it's okay to go, we love you and you have done a good job being our dog". Today when I said it do him, he shook his head in agreement.

Thanks again for all the well wishers and those who have been asking for an update. I will try to post more often!

Darlene


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm so glad to hear he's still having mostly good days. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

How old is Murphy? My thoughts are with you, I just lost my Mitchell to hemangio. His passing was very peaceful we layed with him, pat him and told him we loved him. Good luck to Murphy and you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Darlene, what a good dog mom you are to give Murphy permission to leave when he needs to. In the meantime, I wish you much happiness continuing to make sweet memories with your boy...every day they are here is a gift, especially in the face of that dreaded cancer. Fingers crossed that he perks up tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Darlene, I hope this is really just one bad day. You are so intuitive to tell him it's ok to go if he needs to.... it will ease his passage I'm sure. That being said, I hope it's a long time off. I hope you have many more days to enjoy one another.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully it is just one of those bad days and he will be back feeling good tomorrow. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Murphy will be 14 in November.

Late last night, he did finally come upstairs and seemed a little perkier. He is moving a little slow this morning, but he was willing to get up and take a walk.

I am a substitute teacher and today I have to work. This will be the first time he will be alone for a long period of time since he was diagnosed. I have a neighbor checking in on him, so I think he will be okay.

Thanks for your prayers-they give me strength!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear Murphy is having some good days mixed with the occasional bad ones. Savor every minute you can with your boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

{{hugs}}

I know exactly what you are going through. My Maxine has osteosarcoma, and I could not help but break out in tears when you said


> Every day I whisper to him "it's okay to go, we love you and you have done a good job being our dog".


Give Murphy a MAJOR LEAGUE big hug for me, and I hope you still have many good days ahead of you. I understand how hard this time is.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad to hear he loves the new diet and is doing so well. Just a thought, but if he's having a bad day you might want to check his gum color. If he has a even a minor bleed from the tumor he can get anemic and tire very easily.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

All the best to Murphy and you in this fight against a horrible disease. I hope Murphy has many more good days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is so sad and hard to lose them. It's wonderful you can give him permission to leave. I just fall apart during the hard times.
I hope you have some more good time. Every good minute is a treasure.
You and Murphy are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*Happy 14th Birthday Murphy!*

Depsite the 2-4 month prognosis, Murphy made it to his 14th birthday today! He is losing weight, but still eats, takes a daily walk and even tolerates our new rescue puppy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Murphy! You look fabulous in your hat!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Murphy!! That hat really does look great on you


----------



## EukanubaEmily (Nov 3, 2009)

Happy birthday to Murphy!!! He looks adorable in his hat. So glad to hear that he is beating the odds with the dreaded "C" word.

Hope you both enjoy the day


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, way to go, Murph!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the hat. Happy Birthday Murphy!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, my gosh Murphy is a beautiful boy! I could just hug and kiss him for hours. Happy Birthday, Murphy and enjoy life to its fullest. You have people pulling for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURPHY!! Love your birthday hat. Hope you have a great day. Give Murphy a big birthday hug from us.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Murphy! He looks very handsome in his bday hat!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Murphy!!!!!!
He is gorgeous in his birthday hat, but then again he would be gorgeous without it too.:
I am so glad he had a good day and I hope you have many more.
Hugs and kisses for your birthday Murphy.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy birthday, beautiful boy! I have tears in my eyes because I remember losing my boy two years ago this month. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a handsome boy!
He looks like he's having a good day!
Karen


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Big birthday smooches on your 14th special day, Murphy! Way to beat the odds, handsome


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*knowing when to say when*

As we head into month 6 of living with hemangiosarcoma, I am beginning to believe Murphy will not die from the cancer but from old age. With that in mind, I wanted to share what has been going on.

It started probably about 2 months ago. Maybe 2x a week he would wake up having started to dribble his urine. He would catch himself, get up and then go to the door to go out. Well, it has now turned into full blown urinating all over himself every night. And now today after bathing him at 6am, he peed all over himself again by 10am. He is sleeping about 20 hours a day. When we take him outside, its as if he is forgeting he is peeing and just starts to walk away as he is still going and it ends up all over his legs. Yesterday on our walk, we stopped to talk to someone and he just let his bladder go. He didn't even get into position-he just went.

We are going to see the vet on Monday to see if it there is a bladder infection or maybe a tumor on the bladder or is this just old age.

I hate this. I know-he is 14 and has cancer. I knew the end was coming. But I was hoping he would make that decision and not me. He still eats really well, we take a daily 10-15 minute walk and we go out in the backyard for about 20-30 minutes each day. He has stopped playing when outside, just goes to the bathroom and then walks around. But he is moving-he doesn't lay down. 

I know we all have to decide "when to say when" for ourselves, but does this sound like we are approaching it? He has always been so stoic and proud and to see him peeing all over himself daily breaks my heart!

Darlene


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Having put our sweet old girl down in 2009, I know how hard it is to watch them grow old. I don't have anything to say that makes it easier, but please do know that if you have to make that decision, you are making it out of the love and respect you have for your special boy. And when that decision is made out of love, it is the right decision.

Godspeed to you and your boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry Murphy is going through this.....he is in our thoughts!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My vet told me "You will know when".

I honestly don't know what I'd do in your place. Every day we have with them is one more. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*Murphy's Vet results*

Well, some good news. Murphy has a slight bladder infection so we have an anitbiotic to help with that. The had him go to the bathroom and saw that he is loosing his balance so he stops peeing and walks to a new spot. So she determined that he is holding his urine because it hurts to squat. So at night, its just easier to go than get up and go outside and squat. So she has increased the pain medicine in the hopes that he will be in less pain and be able to squat. 

So we will give it a week and see if we try different meds. She said he looks great and it is definately not time to say when. That made me feel good. Dr. Getz has been so great with all of this. She calls Murphy the miracle dog. And even though the tumor is bigger, she agrees with me, that Murphy will probably die of old age before the cancer.

Keep my baby in your prayers!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep him in our prayers. Hopefully the meds will help his pain and clear up his bladder issues.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sounds like such a sweetheart. I hope the pain meds and antibiotics make him feel much better and you get some more good time.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow can I identify with you! If Murphy is having accidents then do what i do with Molson put on adult diapers like a band, their is a description of which kind and how to do it on my post in this section.If you can't find it let me know and when i get home I will rewrite the info. Molson no longer has accidents on himself, he use to be embarrassed and is no longer, I am very thankful through trial and error I found something that works, is easy to put on and off and can be easily checked it it needs changing and is breathable and most important is comfortable for Molson.

I write a blog www.animalassistanceproducts.com/blog on my website that deals with everything you are going through. Right down to whispering in their ear, you might want to check it out, you will see you are not alone! Let me know if you need the diaper info  and I will be thinking of you both!


----------

